# Found: paddle on Poudre, filter plant



## jrutkows (May 21, 2007)

Found a paddle at the first pullout up river after the bridge on filter plant. PM me to I.D.

thanks, joel-


----------



## bajabum (Dec 19, 2005)

jrutkows said:


> Found a paddle at the first pullout up river after the bridge on filter plant. PM me to I.D.
> 
> thanks, joel-


hey joel, I lost a paddle awhile back on filter plant, it got caught on some rocks, its a black shafted harmony passage paddle, it should still have my name on it in black sharpie, but who knows......


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

bajabum said:


> hey joel, I lost a paddle awhile back on filter plant, it got caught on some rocks, its a black shafted harmony passage paddle, it should still have my name on it in black sharpie, but who knows......


Check your PMs


----------

